# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Double posting

## NBVC

I keep getting an issue where EF is trying to double post my posts.  It posts, then I get message saying I can't repost within the 30 second allowance.... please fix this!

----------


## arlu1201

Did you get this only today?

I used to get this message a lot few weeks back, but havent seen it for more than a month or so.

Will ask the tech team to check the server for any issues.

----------


## NBVC

Yes, i got it even starting this thread, and probably posting this response.

----------


## romperstomper

I had it several times yesterday and a couple of times today so far.

----------


## royUK

How's Ernest?

----------


## Simon Lloyd

> How's Ernest?



Still trying!
Maybe this is linked with the double email notifications!

----------


## NBVC

Up until now, today, I haven't gotten any more duping happening.... let's see....

----------


## romperstomper

Just happened again to me.

----------


## arlu1201

Yeah, Rory, the server was facing some downtime a few mins ago.  Hence, you got the duplicate post msg.

----------


## Paul

It was happening for me until about 4pm (35 minutes ago), but now is working much better.

----------


## NBVC

This is happening again today!  What are you guys "testing" now?

----------


## Fotis1991

Happening to me too, many times Today!

----------


## arlu1201

A fix to remove double posts is being put in place.  Within a short while, it will be implemented.

----------


## abousetta

Still alive and kicking.... or should I say double posting.

----------


## NBVC

Still the same issues today.....

----------


## arlu1201

There is a plugin in place to avoid double posting.  Let me check with the tech team if they have de-activated it for some testing.

----------


## NBVC

Still happening..

----------


## romperstomper

I think the plug-in has been plugged into the wrong place. Or come unplugged.

----------


## Kyle123



----------


## arlu1201

I have been online since the last 8 hrs but have not faced a single double post.

----------


## Kyle123

I've had 5 today

----------


## arlu1201

Did you check if the double post actually got merged with the earlier post like what the plugin is supposed to do?

----------


## TMS

@Arlette: maybe you're sat in the server room?

The forum is slow and it regularly attempts, and sometimes succeeds in, double posting.  I've reported several, some of my own and some in responses from OPs.

There *is* a problem, possibly several ... but I can't really be fussed if you and the tech team seem to want to gloss over it.

Regards, TMS

----------


## NBVC

> Did you check if the double post actually got merged with the earlier post like what the plugin is supposed to do?



That is not what is happening to me... I post, then I get a long wait, then a message that tells me I have to wait 30 seconds to post again.. yet I have not done anything.

----------


## TMS

@NBVC: ditto.  If you close the window, I think it can be avoided ... I think, who cares?


Not sure why we need a plug-in to merge posts.  What is/are the criterion/criteria for merging posts?

Regards, TMS

----------


## arlu1201

TMS,

The tech team knows the gravity of the situation, hence the plugin was installed.

But i am just trying to understand if its an issue affecting all user groups or are certain groups exempted?  If so, they need to check that plugin again.

----------


## Kyle123

I'm getting the same thing as NBVC

----------


## Kyle123

I'm also getting:
header('HTTP/1.1 503 Service Temporarily Unavailable'); header('Status: 503 Service Temporarily Unavailable'); header('Retry-After: 17200'); // in seconds print "TEST123";



oh and



And the list goes on.....

----------


## Mordred

I ran across a weird scenario, I tried to submit a post and was prompted with a message stating that I cannot double post, which I thought was good, but after a lot of cursor spinning, my post didn't make it and was not there period, double and all.  I'm hoping this post makes it!

----------


## TMS

@Kyle: I've had that ... I thought it was during the restructure.  Which is pretty underwhelming, IMO

----------


## James Donovan

When I start posting on EF I have same problem for double post, but now It is solved by default.

----------


## TMS

@James: give it time  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Simon Lloyd

> TMS,
> 
> The tech team knows the gravity of the situation, hence the plugin was installed.
> 
> But i am just trying to understand if its an issue affecting all user groups or are certain groups exempted?  If so, they need to check that plugin again.



That plugin from http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?t=244028 or this one http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?p=2304287 only merges posts by users who have tried posting again before they get a reply within a time frame determined by the admin, it will not fix the problem you are having where there is something wrong with the forum tahts causing the double posts, most will be because of a communication error to the database due to poor coding or poor environment settings and WILL result in a double post regardless of the mod.

----------


## NBVC

Weeks later.. still getting the issue:





> This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 15 seconds.

----------


## Kyle123

Yeah, I get that a lot still too

----------


## Mordred

> Weeks later.. still getting the issue:



This has been an issue for months now and has been trumped by smartphone (crap)apps, silly competitions, forum restructuring, and watching those (like us) that are "trouble makers" because we keep posting faults about this forum.  

Still failing!

----------


## royUK

Yes, but be fair they[ve deleted all the rude names

----------


## Mordred

I guess functionality is not a big issue for the "tech team", as long as the notion of the idea is out there!

----------


## NBVC

la..la...la... 

just sayin'.....


it's still not solved.....


la...la...la...

... but more importantly... we have the winners for July announced (based on random reputation points, not on actual quality of posts,  and a whole bunch of posts having nothing to do with the threads themselves)...... yah, hoo!

----------

